# Pattern Hoarder



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok ladies. We've all talked about our stash, how we hide yarn, how compulsive our buying is....
BUT....what about patterns? Seems like I have books and books of patterns and bookmark patterns online just in case I ever want to make this or that.
I'd truly have to live to be 320 years old to knit all the patterns I have.
Anyone else?


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

Definitly!!!!


----------



## deblovestoknit (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh yesss!


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

I had all kinds of magazines I saved .I was running out of room. So I cut the patterns out, I really liked and put those in sleeve protectors and put those in a notebook. Cause sometimes there was only one thing in the magazine I liked. I am up to 3 big notebooks.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but 
disaster I did a bad thing and somehow wiped out *ALL* my purchased and saved computer patterns. I am just sick about it......


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Of course.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh yeah! It's all part of the fun, right?


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

ditto...have loads of downloaded patterns and magazines but cannot walk by a charity shop without going in and buying even more patterns


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

I have loads of them


----------



## br54999 (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but
> disaster I did a bad thing and somehow wiped out *ALL* my purchased and saved computer patterns. I am just sick about it......


OMG....They didn't go to to the recycle bin on your pc? I'm going to copy all mine to a memory stick, now.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes. I just love to have a lot of options.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but
> disaster I did a bad thing and somehow wiped out *ALL* my purchased and saved computer patterns. I am just sick about it......


I killed my hard drive, but all my patterns and most of my info was saved on an exterior hard drive which I used for back up.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have them all saved and bookmarked on my computer. Can you guess how many bookmarks I have?! I'll never even get through half of those patterns!


----------



## matunucknits (Feb 26, 2013)

me too, God forbid I run out!


----------



## yelowdog (Feb 4, 2012)

I hear Ya!!!! So many patterns, so little time.
My daughter bought me a External Hard Drive to transfer my patterns onto, have Memory Sticks also, just need to get better at transferring them. There great for photos also that you don't want to loose of family and friends sent by e-mail. 

Sorry for Dreamweaver's loss of her's. Sniff, Sniff.
They maybe hiding on her computer somewhere, take a look. Maybe one of the grandchildren who are computer savvy can find them. Kids are remarkable with computers.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but
> disaster I did a bad thing and somehow wiped out *ALL* my purchased and saved computer patterns. I am just sick about it......


This is why I usually print out the patterns I like. I'm much better at knitting than I am at using a computer. Now if I can just find the printed patterns.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

You can't have too many back-ups. I was storing on an external drive, and guess what!! Yep, it crashed. All my stuff is sitting on it and I'm trying to figure out how to get it off. Lesson for me?? Print out the ones I like best


----------



## poconogal (Jun 1, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but
> disaster I did a bad thing and somehow wiped out *ALL* my purchased and saved computer patterns. I am just sick about it......


I had done this once but a couple of the sites I download from save my purchases and I was able to go back to their site and download again. Now I put all my downloads on a usb jump drive Just in case.

And yeas I do have more patterns than I need. Probaly enough for 2 lifetimes. 

But at least I am in good company. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm figuring that I'd need to live another 687 years, 4 months, 3days, 7 hours, 6 minutes and 27 seconds(!) to finish all my patterns and I wouldn't even have to buy new yarn. Then I'd have to live on for at least that much longer to sew up all the patterns and fabric I have.Then there's my 20 inch floor loom and yarn for that.


----------



## mtnchild (Aug 23, 2011)

I use a lot of the free sites for storing various stuff. I have all my patterns at a site called "Drop Box". My patterns and knitting tips & tricks are all there off my computer. If the computer crashes, I can recover them all.

My pictures are at Photobucket ... and on it goes.
Yvette


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Seamer,
You've got it bad. 
Love,
I'mjustlikeyou


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

oooh Drop box and photo bucket. Thanks. I'll check them out. I have loads of magazines. I quit subscribing because I can't part with them. I have to go thru them and donate them to Goodwill. I also have lots of book on knitting. Oh why didn't I sell my Principles of Knitting on ebay when people were paying 300 dollars for it? Now they released a new one so mine is worth nada. I am going to donate my books to the library whenever I start organizing. I can always look at them there and so can others. I have lots of patterns in my computer and I am definitely going to see about putting them in Drop box so they will be easier to find if I want to print one to knit. I get so many ideas from this group. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but
> disaster I did a bad thing and somehow wiped out *ALL* my purchased and saved computer patterns. I am just sick about it......


OH NO!! That's terrible. Do you have anyone who can come online to your computer and dig around for it? I have a tech in San Diego (he's done all the work on my computers for twenty years!) who can come online via TeamViewer7 and fix any problem I have. Twice I've had mega viruses and nasty gremlins that he was able to fix this way, and has also shown me how to do things with my newest updates that I couldn't figure out. Even downloaded programs for me. I couldn't survive (technologically or emotionally) without him.


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

I dont have as many as you but i have a really cool book with see thru pages to keep patterns in. Where do you keep all your patterns :-D


----------



## magic62 (Feb 25, 2013)

just visited my mum , she has patterns from 50+ years ago and I'm headed in the same direction - but you never know when inspiration will strike and those patterns are SOOOOO handy


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

daisymay132 said:


> I dont have as many as you but i have a really cool book with see thru pages to keep patterns in. Where do you keep all your patterns :-D


I keep mine on my PC. (Must remember to get my back-up system installed and working---I only had one disaster many years ago when I was in business---it cost me $1000 to find and restore all that was lost.) I have a main knitting file with sub folders for different cagegories. I can always go straight to whatever I'm looking for. I'd never get anything done if I had it all on paper!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but
> disaster I did a bad thing and somehow wiped out *ALL* my purchased and saved computer patterns. I am just sick about it......


Oh no what a diaster- but at least you have less to try and do now!
And yes I have far too many to ever knit- but if I was to try I would need to buy more yarn despite the size of my stash.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but
> disaster I did a bad thing and somehow wiped out *ALL* my purchased and saved computer patterns. I am just sick about it......


Dreamweaver,
If you can remember the names of the patterns and where you purchased them, the merchant will generally let you download another copy. Good luck if you go this route.


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

you sound very very organised


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

book shelves full many large plastic boxes full filing cabinets, and now the computer like you i will have to live another 200 years at least :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes, I hoard patterns most of which are on my computer. I need to back those up so I don't lose them.


----------



## realgypsygirl (Jan 5, 2013)

If there is a particular pattern(s) that you are especially upset about losing, go to the site and request their assistance. Almost all web sites can reference things by email address. It isn't an overall solution for this issue ... but it might soften the blow for you a bit. You didn't indicate how this happened but did you check your wastebasket? Also, there are utilities that can be used to recover lost data (sometimes best to seek technical assistance with these).



Dreamweaver said:


> Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but
> disaster I did a bad thing and somehow wiped out *ALL* my purchased and saved computer patterns. I am just sick about it......


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

justcrafty said:


> book shelves full many large plastic boxes full filing cabinets, and now the computer like you i will have to live another 200 years at least :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


ha ha


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes yes yes


----------



## mitzib (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't know if I'll ever be able to afford all the needed yarn, but I'm addicted to those patterns!


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks Dreamweaver for the wake up call. I am going to put all my patterns on a flash drive so that doesn't happen to me. A very tough lesson to learn but I think you reminded us all.


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

I would have the biggest stash of patterns, books, magazine cuttings, patterns from the Internet and put into folders of which I have tons. I will have to live for ever to use them up. But then, when I want to knit something I have to get a new pattern.


----------



## realgypsygirl (Jan 5, 2013)

I burn mine to DVD ... flash drives can go belly up!



lenorehf said:


> Thanks Dreamweaver for the wake up call. I am going to put all my patterns on a flash drive so that doesn't happen to me. A very tough lesson to learn but I think you reminded us all.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

I am the same with patterns and yarn xx


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

if it's free...I download and print...I don't just save it ...I wold forget about it then...


----------



## OakvilleKnitter (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh ya! And then when I am ready for a new project I get overwhelmed with all the patterns and go online to find a new one.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Same here.....


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm with you! In fact I have two alphabetical folders filled with patterns and I will need another alphabetical folder for the overflow!!!!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Chewuch said:


> Ok ladies. We've all talked about our stash, how we hide yarn, how compulsive our buying is....
> BUT....what about patterns? Seems like I have books and books of patterns and bookmark patterns online just in case I ever want to make this or that.
> I'd truly have to live to be 320 years old to knit all the patterns I have.
> Anyone else?


Every time I say I have enough of every kind of pattern, somebody posts a beautiful something to knit. Love these patterns!


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Me too! Notebooks full of pages from yarn catalogues, magazines and downloaded patterns; shelves of books; and you should see my Queue and Favorites on Ravelry!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but
> disaster I did a bad thing and somehow wiped out *ALL* my purchased and saved computer patterns. I am just sick about it......


Dreamweaver This is one of the reasons if I see a pattern I like I print it because I dont trust my knowledge on computers.


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

You've been peeking. LOL.

Seriously, the worst part is that most of the patterns require NEW yarn because they are not appropriate for the yarn in my stash, so I need to go buy new yarn for the patterns and new patterns to go with the yarn I do have.


----------



## merrick10uk (Nov 6, 2012)

yep definitely and with my cross stitching too...... i have to live until I am 500 to do what I have in all my stash and then probably another 500 years to do what I am still to buy....


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but
> disaster I did a bad thing and somehow wiped out *ALL* my purchased and saved computer patterns. I am just sick about it......


Oh Jynx! So sad for you!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but
> disaster I did a bad thing and somehow wiped out *ALL* my purchased and saved computer patterns. I am just sick about it......


Have you talked to a computer pro (or a teenager)? I have had total, never-to-work-again crashes and my son has managed to retrieve my documents and photos.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes!! Especially if it is free! I have a flash drive specifically for patterns.


----------



## luvprettycolors (Aug 27, 2011)

I also have a stash of patterns in three ring binders and won't live long enough to make them all but I'm sure going to try to make as many of them as I possibly can.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Same here....just another symptom of the addiction.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I feel your pain! I swear I will not download one more pattern and then guess what!!!! I go back on my word. One of these days I will have to do a file cleaning ....I hope.


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

I keep printed patterns in 4 large three ring binders. The majority of my patterns are on my flash drive, however. I will NEVER be able to knit them all or use up all the yarn I have acquired. .........


----------



## bcasuso (Apr 3, 2011)

Patterns...I have patterns! My Mother inherited my Grandmother's patterns when she passed away. I inherited my Mother's patterns when she passed away! Me I have enough patterns to keep knitting for many generations. Their patterns are precious and on paper. I keep them in plastic sequestered with my photograph albums in a place of honor on my book shelves. Mine are on discs and flash drives, I print them as I need them!


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

YEP! Guilty.
I run a knitting group, so my excuse is that I wouldn't like anybody to ask me for a pattern and not have it, or something very similar, for them to borrow!!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I have so many pattern books, binders, jump drives my husband calls my craft room the Library.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG.
I am sooooooo sorry.That worrys me also.
I guess I need to learn how to save them someway. I'll start looking for a 5 year old to show me what to do on the puter.
I'll gladly share what I have, but I know you must have had some wonderful patterns saved I could only dream about knitting.
Hugs, Linda


Dreamweaver said:


> Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but
> disaster I did a bad thing and somehow wiped out *ALL* my purchased and saved computer patterns. I am just sick about it......


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

realgypsygirl said:


> I burn mine to DVD ... flash drives can go belly up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've actually had more trouble with CD's going bad than flash drives. Plus, when a CD gets about 3/4 full, it can take forever to load the list of files when I try to access it, flash drives are almost instant, no matter how full they are. One thing I've learned about flash drives - DON'T RENAME A FILE ON A FLASH DRIVE. I've crashed 2 flash drives doing that.

When I first received a lot of very very old photos from my mother, I checked to see what was recommended about scanning and saving them. The archive experts recommend that very important material be saved on as many different types of media as possible. When a new one comes along, make a copy on that as well. That way, for example, when the old floppy disks became obsolete, your important documents wouldn't be locked up in them, leaving you no way to retrieve them.

I don't go this far with my knitting and other patterns, but I do keep 1 copy on my computer's hard drive and another copy either on a CD or flash drive.


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

Chewuch said:


> Ok ladies. We've all talked about our stash, how we hide yarn, how compulsive our buying is....
> BUT....what about patterns? Seems like I have books and books of patterns and bookmark patterns online just in case I ever want to make this or that.
> I'd truly have to live to be 320 years old to knit all the patterns I have.
> Anyone else?


I have 1 file on an external hard drive that has sub files for Microsoft Word patterns and PDF's I have a folder with paper copies of my favorites and I also put them on a disc....am I obsessive?


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

I keep telling myself that I don't need anymore patterns. Will not buy another one! But I just can't help it, I love having all those options. And the way I look at it, I am allowed at least one addiciton, right? Well, maybe two, like many of you, I also collect yarn. Life is good!!!


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

Right there with ya! :thumbup:


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but
> disaster I did a bad thing and somehow wiped out *ALL* my purchased and saved computer patterns. I am just sick about it......


OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! on the bright side you can begingagain :roll:


----------



## MaryanneW (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh...Dreamweaver, how frustrating! We have had enough computer crashing in our household so to avoid losing important stuff like pics of grandkids and knitting patterns we use an exterior hard drive and back up everything periodically. They only cost about $80-90...so worth it!


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a lot of patterns too. For the last year I have been putting them in Knit Companion. They are in the cloud so I don't worry about losing them.


----------



## sassy22 (Sep 29, 2012)

Absolutely!


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have so many patterns that I have made copies of b/c I just know I'll never find them again on the computer. The stack will no longer fit between the shelves in my craft cabinet so are now sitting on a table in the craft room! Everyday I tell myself I am going to go through them and throw some sway that I know I'll never make but that day never seems to come. Maybe today!!!

I don't even want to talk about magazines at this point. I have two large plastic containers where I have old and I mean old counted cross stitch magazines that are organized according to months and years. I can't begin to lift them. I will have to sit in the closet to go through them. The kicker is, I don't stitch any more. I have enough floss to choke a very large horse. A friend died and left me three huge binders full of cross stitch magazines also. These magazines are even older than my magazine stash. What to do, what to do??? That is the question of the day.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Of course.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

I have hundreds and hundreds of patterns. Every free downloaded pattern for girls, and women (mostly) sweaters I have printed out. I totally have no computer knowledge so I don't know about flash drives or DVD, you left me in the dust with that one. Plus I also buy patterns I fall in love with. I feel there is no end to this addiction. But on some nights I love to sit and go thru the patterns for fun.

Jynx, I'm so sorry about your patterns. I think a computer whiz could find them for you. Give it a try.


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

so am I


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

Of course I hoard patterns! How could I not, with all the wonderful free patterns all you friends lead me to! 

Dreamweaver, I feel so bad for you! I second Dropbox for pattern storage and its easy to organize too. You can see your patterns from any computer, even your smartphone! That is so handy when you find a too good to be passed up sale on yarn, you can check your pattern on the phone to see what you need! I don't print until I'm ready to make an item and then only if it is a bit complex. 

I use Carbonite to back up photos. It costs about $50 per year but it automatically does all the work so I don't have to remember. I did have to retrieve them one time when my hard drive froze up, worked like a charm.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes,it goes with everything else...why not!! If you can't find it--maybe I have it...


----------



## plo44 (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh yes...I can't wait to se what aout there every day...and these blogs have so many good ideas...I have several 4 inch binders full of patterns in glass scenes. ..BUT when I want to make something it is my "go to" source" ..figure if I liked it then I would like it now..and if not, that's ok too


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

oh gosh - I only have 4 huge notebooks of patterns in page savers plus a shelf of books - and I am always adding to it-no help for us, is there?


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, I've only been knitting a few months and have a collection of patterns on my phone, my computer crashed before I learnt to knit, but like yourselves I see myself too someday having to find more ways to back up what I have.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Gave many away when I moved to a smaller apt. Now I regret that but I'm slowly building back up. I love to look through the books when I'm too tired to knit. I always see something or some detail I missed before.


----------



## Chalkymac (Sep 13, 2012)

It will take a lot of time to sort through hoarded patterns, it did me anyway ha ha ha, but why dont you put them on CD's [those that are on your computer] those paper patterns could be scanned and then put on CD.


----------



## rtmay820 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes, I think I am actually a pattern saver more so than a knitter (or quilter for that matter)!


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

Me, too, I'd have to live that long plus a few more years just sorting through my patterns!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

oh yes, i have patterns and more patterns, five 3 inch notebooks full. i finely had to separate them into categories.
like many of you, if i had a cat's nine lives i would never
get them knitter.


----------



## thumper2013 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm a pattern addict... always looking for something new!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Oh no! I'm so sorry. 
Please, please buy some memory sticks to save you from another disaster! 


Dreamweaver said:


> Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but
> disaster I did a bad thing and somehow wiped out *ALL* my purchased and saved computer patterns. I am just sick about it......


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but
> disaster I did a bad thing and somehow wiped out *ALL* my purchased and saved computer patterns. I am just sick about it......


Dreamweaver, there is a solution! Remove your hard drive...or bring your tower or laptop to a computer place. They can retrieve the deleted info. Have them put it all directly onto a flash drive to avoid having it happen again. Good luck and please let us know if it all worked out for you.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

YES!!! I used to collect books and magazines but since I found out I could print them off the internet I have gone a little wild. I have stacks of pattern that I printed with the intention of putting in plastic sleeves then in binders, I haven't gotten around to the last part. But I keep printing. I do some downloading but my old computer crashed and I could not figure out how to retrieve them. I forgot to mention I have book and patterns going back to high school when I learned to knit. I graduated in 1974. My sister doesn't understand and has tried to force me to get rid of them, I told her she could do it when I am dead, otherwise they are here to stay!!


----------



## SANDY14 (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh I'm right there with you! How I just love looking at patterns.Just CANNOT throw out any of my knitting magazines and they are piling up.


----------



## PaulaP (Nov 12, 2012)

I even went to my mother's house when she could not knit with patterns anymore and got all of hers. They date back into the 50's which is great because I love vintage style and fit. I subscribe to Vogue and Rowan, purchase books, collect from you here in the forum and other online places. Technology helps us keep more in smaller spaces. I love to collect in mixed media.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

And now we can print so many wonderful patterns off the internet too! And this wonderful group is ALWAYS sharing patterns. Oh well, there will always be a choice of something to knit!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I have them stashed everywhere, too! And the funny thing is, I really don't go back very often to look at what I have. I'm beginning to think that I shouldn't have collected so much yarn...as I seem to want something different than what I have when I go to make something! Crazy....but I can't stop!!!


----------



## khites (Nov 30, 2012)

I always thought by keeping a pattern I was also gaining the time to do it and extending my life. : )


----------



## Sandyb57 (Feb 26, 2013)

You say pattern hoarder like it's a bad thing.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver, I am so sorry about your lost patterns. I do hope that they are just lost somewhere on your computer and that you will find them. I cry with you as you are always so helps to all of us on KP.We all love you and good luck in finding them.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have knitting magazine ( McCall's) from the 50's. No way I could make all the patterns I want to knit before I "go".


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi: My name is Fran and I horde patterns!


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

Guilty!!!!!!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Chewuch said:


> Ok ladies. We've all talked about our stash, how we hide yarn, how compulsive our buying is....
> BUT....what about patterns? Seems like I have books and books of patterns and bookmark patterns online just in case I ever want to make this or that.
> I'd truly have to live to be 320 years old to knit all the patterns I have.
> Anyone else?


Have you ever heard this quote: "God put me on this Earth for a purpose. Right now I'm so far behind that I will never die."?
I'm with you... I started knitting on Dec. 26th. I currently have a huge collection of patterns stored in my computer plus 2 books of amigurumi patterns. OK, fine, yes, in most cases I see a pattern & think, "Oh, ----- would love that & her birthday is in June!" I have a very large family & I probably have enough patterns already to make everyone something for their birthday or Christmas for a couple of years at least. 
Cheer up: at least patterns stored in your computer don't take up space in your house!


----------



## Cythera (Jan 16, 2013)

How long ago? Have you looked for someone who could help? Frequently that kind of thing can be retrieved if you haven't stored a lot of stuff on top of those patterns ...


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but
> disaster I did a bad thing and somehow wiped out *ALL* my purchased and saved computer patterns. I am just sick about it......


After a house fire wiped out my 30 year collection of knitting mags and books, I started putting everything on computer and double save to an external drive I stash at work. Unfortunately, now I have about 50 gigs of patterns.....


----------



## nansue (Feb 5, 2013)

We do not hoard, we collect. A friend of my mother's claimed that if you had more of three of anything that you weren't using, it was a collection. I have lots of collections.


----------



## mtopar (Oct 23, 2011)

glad to know I'm not alone. Thanks guys!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

nansue said:


> We do not hoard, we collect. A friend of my mother's claimed that if you had more of three of anything that you weren't using, it was a collection. I have lots of collections.


I love it!  I have lots of collections, too. Hmm. Does cat hair count? I keep finding it in weird places (e.g. last night I was tutoring, helping some students prep for a physics test & I found cat hair under my calculator cover! I'm prepared to swear Merril was nowhere near my calculator, ever), there're certainly more than 3 of them, & I'm definitely not using them (although I have heard you can collect the hair from your cat or dog & get them turned into yarn to knit... ew...).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Like Jynx, my computer crashed and all my patterns were lost. I was sick over it. Immediately began to search out the patterns I remembered and resaved them but so many were gone. And not only patterns, but articles and stitches and techniques. I both bookmark them and save them. Often when you save something it does not open up for you except in computer gobbledygook.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Like Jynx, my computer crashed and all my patterns were lost. I was sick over it. Immediately began to search out the patterns I remembered and resaved them but so many were gone. And not only patterns, but articles and stitches and techniques. I both bookmark them and save them. Often when you save something it does not open up for you except in computer gobbledygook.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Knitting 1 yr (March) and have printed out far too many patterns and am mad at myself for doing so. It's ridiculous, all that I have accumulated in 1 year.

It takes up too much of my time (like KP) and costs ($) too much money for additional print cartridges.

Yes, I prefer to hold the pattern printed out in my hand and wonder if I am so challenged to be able to do knit it, rather than store any and all patterns on the computer.

Purchased the Hug A Bear Pattern from Pat in England months ago and it stares at me daily. Hope to get to it one day.

Printing out all the beautiful 'free' patterns on the computer also forces me to want to rush and finish the current project that I am on, making me feel less inspired and bored, wanting to begin something new!

Fisherwoman


----------



## Sue1942 (May 7, 2011)

I need several notebooks 1)knitting, 2)crocheting,3)tatting, and 4) other crafts plus magazines and online patterns.


----------



## PaulaP (Nov 12, 2012)

khites - I think you are on to something there. Now that you mention it, I think I do too.


----------



## MiamiKnitter (Sep 4, 2012)

jgarrett28 said:


> I had all kinds of magazines I saved .I was running out of room. So I cut the patterns out, I really liked and put those in sleeve protectors and put those in a notebook. Cause sometimes there was only one thing in the magazine I liked. I am up to 3 big notebooks.


Oh My Goodness - me, too. I hope to go thru all of them and knit up a storm - but then I find another pattern that I want to do and off I go.

Will I ever use all those patterns? Probably not - but I feel comforted with the fact that I have them JUST IN CASE!!!


----------



## munciebarb (Feb 23, 2013)

I am currently going through all my old magazines and books and they are always like new. I can not throw anything away. As my skill level changes so do the things I want to try. Argh! Having fun with my "hoard"!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

I decided to arrange my patterns, so I bought clear covers for them, well 200 come in a box....I need at least 2 more boxes - yes some were copies butttttt - still - and thats not counting the magazines and books- I have to take a pic of my stash room when I finish rearranging


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I am definitely a member of that club. I have more than I could ever use, but does that stop me from adding to it? Noooooooo lol.

So sorry to hear about the accidental deletion Dreamweaver. That is just awful.


----------



## Estelle (Jun 30, 2011)

Periodically I have a purge and give patterns to the charity shops.My husband complains that the ink has run out in our computer simply because I keep on down loading and printing patterns. 
It's the same with recipes. I get carried away and look at some delicious dish and imagine myself as the hostess of the year entertaining far too many guests, completely forgetting the cost and effort this entertaining entails.
The trouble is that even though I store them in plastic envelopes in folders I now have so many that I forget where a special pattern or recipe is. I need muscles like Hercules to carry them all and to wade through them but oh what fun that is.
I know my sons will get a great big skip and toss them all away when it comes to my departure to that great big sunset in the sky but in the meantime, I'm still here and I can't see me ever stopping collecting.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

When im at work i have the luxury of printing them off.. and i put them in these folders that we make patients charts out of..( i have 5 big ones going at the moment) when i get laid off that luxury is gonna go out the window unless i buy a printer .. im trying to save up for one


----------



## ofudge (Oct 5, 2012)

I could open a store!


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

Great idea. I'll have to remember that.


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't believe you're a true knitter without the stashes of both yarn and patterns!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

I am with you, besides I am a reciepe hoarder too.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

KnittingSquare said:


> Chewuch said:
> 
> 
> > Ok ladies. We've all talked about our stash, how we hide yarn, how compulsive our buying is....
> ...


No, you are not obsessive! You are an accomplished collector! :-D


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but
> disaster I did a bad thing and somehow wiped out *ALL* my purchased and saved computer patterns. I am just sick about it......


Oh no! I feel your pain. Can you get someone over who might be able to retrieve them. Chances are they are still there just not visible to you. Good luck.


----------



## Karicter (May 26, 2011)

OH YES... I have lots of books and have printed out patterns that FILL notebooks... I am 63 years old and I don't think if I knit and crochet for the rest of my life I will be able to do them all... (heehee) :-D


----------



## nanny26k (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes, tons of patterns...they need to be put in some kind of order, but never seem to find the time. I'd rather be knitting.


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

You're not alone. I have 13 looseleaf notebooks filled and categorized of patterns I've actually printed out (mostly from ideas I get from this site), heaven knows how many saved on 2 computers, several magazines and books I've purchased, and a huge stack of the same from my mother and grandmother, (There's classic stuff in there you know.) I'm getting ready to move and I STILL can't part with it. If fact just last night I bought another box of plastic sheet protectors for the patterns I print out in the future. And I thought I was going to get into quilting when I retired. LOL! :? :?


----------



## kweenb60 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have done the same thing. I only have two books filled. However, hardly ever make anything out of them. I usually go for new patterns. Planning on making afghans for all my family members for Christmas so I'm looking for some new and different patterns.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes but do you find yourself going back to the old tried and true favourites??? I do all the time


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I've said it before & I'll say it again... I would rather be a yarn & pattern addict than a drug addict!


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Absolutely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Chewuch said:


> Ok ladies. We've all talked about our stash, how we hide yarn, how compulsive our buying is....
> BUT....what about patterns? Seems like I have books and books of patterns and bookmark patterns online just in case I ever want to make this or that.
> I'd truly have to live to be 320 years old to knit all the patterns I have.
> Anyone else?


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

I love to print out patterns from the internet and have books and books of them. Also, I found a 70's pattern notebook in a thrift store for a dollar. It was one of those that sends you a few patterns every month. It is full of nice patterns, but since I really hate sewing seams, I haven't made anything out of it yet.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

As a matter of fact I was just thinking this morning that I should go through all the patterns and refile them/throw out...just clean it all up. My three ring binders are so full they are bursting. I would love to find an old file cabinet, but then I would have to fill it...LOL!


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

It all goes together - we buy yarn, we buy patterns, we buy notebooks & page protectors, we buy plastic tubs, shelves, and other storage materials..... Let's face it, our economy would be in worse shape if it weren't for us crafters!!! So keep up the good work, KPers, with no guilt!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Chewuch said:


> Ok ladies. We've all talked about our stash, how we hide yarn, how compulsive our buying is....
> BUT....what about patterns? Seems like I have books and books of patterns and bookmark patterns online just in case I ever want to make this or that.
> I'd truly have to live to be 320 years old to knit all the patterns I have.
> Anyone else?


Only 320 yrs old...I think that I have you beat on that one!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

We recently moved from Germany back to the US. My husband swears that half of our household goods weight was books and magazines. He could be right. I had an large room full of bookcases with books, magazines and printed patterns. In the new house I have a much smaller room for the books, so I donated a lot of magazines and books to my grandchildrens school book sale. I still have wall to wall bookcases and boxes full. That's not mentioning the yarn stash.


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Scared me to death, the thought of losing my downloaded patterns. Will immediately save to jump drive. Never thought about it. I also use the protective sleeve in a ring binder, on number 5. Little house, no room for lots of magazines.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Yep! And I design them too!!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I guess I still do not trust computers because I still print out sooooo many patterns. You should see my desktop.


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

I have pattern books and magazines dating from the 1970's.... Love just sitting and browsing through them. And I have numerous 'flip files' (have transparent sleeves) with patterns of various categories.


----------



## PWHITSON (Feb 6, 2011)

I print something everyday. Either from emails or here. Probably have 5,000 patterns. About once a month, I go through throw away what I know I want use. I know that is a big waste of paper.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

scottishlass said:


> Yes but do you find yourself going back to the old tried and true favourites??? I do all the time


YES! I print patterns to try something new and then choose the old favorites! Most of my friends do the same. I have tossed some printed patterns but still have more than I'll probably never use.


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd have to be older than 320!!! Way too many patterns. One of these days I should sort through them and separate the ones I REALLY want to do.


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

I have pattern books, leaflets, things cut out of magazines, web sites, about 200 bookmarked patterns, patterns saved on my iPad library and I continue to collect them. HELP! 

I would like to print them all off and put them in binders but ink costs too much. Plus I am never never going to make everything. My daughter is 31 and was talking about taking a beginner knitting class. She better do it, otherwise she will end up with the patterns anyway and all my yarn...which is a LOT. She can sell it all and go on a shopping spree. Since I plan on living to 100 there will be even more.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

You should be able to go back to the places where you purchased patterns and download them again. The sites I buy from have a Personal Bookshelf feature where you can download your patterns and any updates or corrections to those patterns. Could not hurt to contact them and try ?


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

You should be able to go back to the places where you purchased patterns and download them again. The sites I buy from have a Personal Bookshelf feature where you can download your patterns and any updates or corrections to those patterns. Could not hurt to contact them and try ?


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

Of course. I've been knitting for 30 years & have a couple of shelves of books & magazines. I mark patterns I like but since styles change or I knit for someone else I keep everything. Lots of times I just use one feature from a pattern with the rest from another. A notebook helps. No, it's essential.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd have to live TWICE that long! LOL :thumbup:
I think I may bring some patterns I'll NEVER use to the local public library and ask them if they have a "Take what you need" shelf to give them away.....


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

I have this addiction. I am more into collecting patterns than a yarn stash. Glad to know others do this too. I sometimes enjoy just taking an evening or day to just look through my patterns.


----------



## mjb (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes, just organized the latest printed patterns


----------



## marway (Mar 26, 2012)

Can we ever have enough lol Dont think so


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

That's my nightmare...losing everything I've saved on the computer! Yes, I will be backing up now also....been lazy and putting it off...not anymore! I too have more patterns than I can ever possibly use.....just in case!


----------



## bethv61 (Nov 5, 2012)

Me too! I have to find a better way to organize them too. I have a section for crocheting and one for knitting but there's got to be an easier way! Any ideas?


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

I hate when you bookmark things, then go back to find them and the link is no longer active! Now, I print everything that I couldn't bear to lose.


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

I inherited my grandmother's boatload of patterns. Added to the ones I have purchased for the last 40 years and the ones I have downloaded/bookmarked, I have quite a collection!!!!


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Dreamweaver, I would take that computer to a "pro". It isn't cheap, but they can find anything that has been on that computer. My hard drive crashed and had to get a new computer, but they were able to retrieve all my "treasures" from the old hard drive.


----------



## Evie1042 (Mar 15, 2012)

Count me in. I have dreams about all my patterns attacking me and yelling "pick me, pick me"; "make me, make me"!!!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Absolutely


----------



## RosemaryKnitts (Jun 14, 2011)

A friend had a yarn shop in Shropshire England and I got hooked on patterns there, Now I have Hoards of pattern leaflets and books collected in UK charity shops over the years, I mean hoards, boxes and boxes, why I ask myself.


----------



## RosemaryKnitts (Jun 14, 2011)

A friend had a yarn shop in Shropshire England and I got hooked on patterns there, Now I have Hoards of pattern leaflets and books collected in UK charity shops over the years, I mean hoards, boxes and boxes, why I ask myself.


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

That's me. I have patterns for everything. Vintage pattern from my aunt. Want to build a coffee table? Yeah, right. If you want to leave the patterns behind, how about recipes? I've been cooking through them and tossing most - like why did I save them?
BTW, Jynx, I always look for your replies. We often think very much alike. And not to sound patronizing, I wonder as did someone else - might they be in the recycle bin? How about a restore date? Or maybe someone at a local community college would know a trick or two? (my daughter is a tech at a community college and she does know a trick or two.)


----------



## jocelynedenault (Nov 6, 2012)

I taught cinema and filmmaking before retiring: now, I have over 500 hundred books on these topics that I want to sell to make room for my knitting stash. I've stopped buying patterns in books and magazines because I ussually liked only one or two patterns only so I get them on the internet and print whatever I want to work with. BUT, and this is a big but, I can never pass a book pertaining to a theoretical or basic aspect of knitting or crocheting: books explaining different types of yarns, different types of casting or binding-off, how to adjust a pattern, etc. That keeps me out of trouble when I have a problem with my projects.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I printed out tons of patterns when I got back into kniting and it had changed so much because of things like Ravelry and all the onliine patterns. 

I have two huge file drawers of printed things--most of which I know I'll never get to. 
I've been going through them for a few minutes each night--to refile them and declutter the rest and give them to a knitters group somewhere. 

I have some yarn to destash, and I think some of the patterns might work for the yarn and I'll put them together. There are some patterns I thought I'd make for me that I know won't look nice on me, and some I picked for other people. It is time to get real about this stuff. 

Since working on the FLYLADY (www.flylady.com) program I'm cleanning out lots of clutter in my house and this will be a good part of what I need to do. It is very freeing to know what you actually have in those files and drawers and bins.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

not on your own.i have loads baby patterns adults not so many middle years .my grandchildren are now getting past age 6years size.


----------



## AnnaZ (Aug 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but
> disaster I did a bad thing and somehow wiped out *ALL* my purchased and saved computer patterns. I am just sick about it......


I had a similar problem 2 years ago. Now, I use a back-up service called Carbonite. It is really inexpensive, and I won't have the issue of lost (paid for) patterns again.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Where do you live? When you are 320, I'll be older than that. Do you suppose we could get together and sit and knit?

Virginia



Chewuch said:


> Ok ladies. We've all talked about our stash, how we hide yarn, how compulsive our buying is....
> BUT....what about patterns? Seems like I have books and books of patterns and bookmark patterns online just in case I ever want to make this or that.
> I'd truly have to live to be 320 years old to knit all the patterns I have.
> Anyone else?


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

I feel your pain!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Chewuch said:


> Ok ladies. We've all talked about our stash, how we hide yarn, how compulsive our buying is....
> BUT....what about patterns? Seems like I have books and books of patterns and bookmark patterns online just in case I ever want to make this or that.
> I'd truly have to live to be 320 years old to knit all the patterns I have.
> Anyone else?


Thought that was normal? LOL yes I do! Books are my #1 learning tool. :-D


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but
> disaster I did a bad thing and somehow wiped out *ALL* my purchased and saved computer patterns. I am just sick about it......


OMG! I so feel for you. I dont keepmy stuff on computer.. myu daughter got me a extra memory thingie I put everything on that and keep off computer.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Of course I do have oodles of patterns, but many of them are your fault! if all you KPers would not post such wonderful things I probably would not want to make so many things! But, please DON'T STOP on my account. I'll just have to learn to deal with it


----------



## spinnerbee (Sep 13, 2012)

That's me. I hoard patterns more than yarn.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Chewuch said:


> Ok ladies. We've all talked about our stash, how we hide yarn, how compulsive our buying is....
> BUT....what about patterns? Seems like I have books and books of patterns and bookmark patterns online just in case I ever want to make this or that.
> I'd truly have to live to be 320 years old to knit all the patterns I have.
> Anyone else?


Wow, you're not doing too badly if it will only take you 320 years. I'm looking at 700 years currently and still adding daily.

Pattern collecting: The New Fountain of Youth!


----------



## suzan47 (Aug 13, 2011)

I had a hanging folder tote crammed full of books and printed patterns. Lost it all in Hurricane Sandy....Computer bookmarks are still full of "things I'm going to knit"

I've already started my new collection of books....five so far with things I must make !!!


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

I save my patterns to disc. I must have at least 75 discs in binders. To many magazines to count and literally hundreds of purchased patterns. Eventually these will all be put on disc.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Dreamweaver - That is why I purchased a EXTERNAL hard drive and I save everything in there. My computer crashed one time, but the repair guy was able to save it.
That taught me a lesson. Save everything somewhere else besides your computer. :-D


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

Funny I have spent the last two days going through old books and magazines. I have decided I never do the crochet patterns with written instructions so I am sorting those out and only saving the 200 or so International chart type pattern books. (ie: Magic Crochet, Chrochet Monthly, Decorative Crochet) So now I have STACKS of patterns to get rid of....Every McCalls Christmas Knit and Crochet for the last 30 years! Plus MANY other magazines I have collected over the years like Hooked on Crochet. I even have old WorkBasket copies back to 1948 that belonged to my grandmother! Anybody need anything??????????? I'm going to see if my local library would like some for a sale but I fear I may be the only compulsive crochet pattern purchaser in town. os


Chewuch said:


> Ok ladies. We've all talked about our stash, how we hide yarn, how compulsive our buying is....
> BUT....what about patterns? Seems like I have books and books of patterns and bookmark patterns online just in case I ever want to make this or that.
> I'd truly have to live to be 320 years old to knit all the patterns I have.
> Anyone else?


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Chewuch said:


> Ok ladies. We've all talked about our stash, how we hide yarn, how compulsive our buying is....
> BUT....what about patterns? Seems like I have books and books of patterns and bookmark patterns online just in case I ever want to make this or that.
> I'd truly have to live to be 320 years old to knit all the patterns I have.
> Anyone else?


I an relate, patterns are also my weakness. I use to print lots of pattern online and put them in binders. Then I have binders with many purchased patterns, one for each type. I think I have approx 20 binders. I did have binders with all of the printed free patterns which I sorted and cleaned out before I move the last time knowing I would never use all of them.

Then I have a external drive with 1000's of patterns, magazines and books which I have over the years bought online as download, which should probably be sorted and organized.

I could never make all of the patterns in a lifetime.


----------



## SaLarr (Feb 7, 2012)

Try calling your computer store to see if they can pull them off your hard drive. Just explain what you did and they should be able to help you. Good luck.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but
> disaster I did a bad thing and somehow wiped out *ALL* my purchased and saved computer patterns. I am just sick about it......


Oh, Dreamweaver, my heart goes out to you. I know how you feel - like the earth dropped off its axis and your floating in space without anything under your feet! I lost my photo shop and all my pictures. Fortunately, I had saved them on the computer elsewhere, just because I'm a hoarder. But, I'm still looking for a copy of two of my favorite paper patterns. I know I'll never find them, they're off in Never-Never-Land, but I keep looking. I'm so sorry for you loss.

Did you know there are companies that tell us nothing is ever lost on a computer unless it's "wiped"? I had one go into my computer hardware when it went down with a virus and they were able to recover 90% of it. It costs some, but it's worth it. It was a company in Dallas, too. I think we have one here in Irving that might be able to do that, too. This happened about 10 plus years ago, so I'm sure there are plenty around who can do this. Depends on what we've done after we lost it. Can't remember the company that did it in Dallas, but a few phone calls should reveal it. And don't forget to try the Internet. There's someone out there with the right tool to pull them out again. Best wishes for a brighter day. Smiles to you!


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry I had the web address wrong for FlyLady. 

www.FlyLady.net. 

I love this free program. It's basically for household management, but spreads out to all areas. It has really helped me get myself more organized and happy. 

Knowing I can set a timer and work on sorting the patterns of 15 minutes and soon they will be sorted is so much easier than putting it off.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I did have all my saved patterns printed and filed in sleeves in note book binders but it got ahead of me and now I have binders with patterns all mixed up out of sleeves and a big mess. I just keep printing and some I use but most I don't. 
I kind of long for the days before I got a computer and just had a folder of patterns and a couple of books. In the 90's I was attempting to knit an aran sweater for my grand son that I had knit for my son in the 60s and got stuck in the pattern so I went into Woolworks web site and got the help I needed and that was the begging of the mess I am in now. I taught my two girls to knit and they did a little but never really liked it. My grand daughter wasn't interested at all and still isn't so they will just dump my stuff. A lady at my knitting group had a friend that died and her family dumped all her sewing and knitting stuff in a dumpster they brought to the house. Isn't that awful?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have more patterns than I'll ever need.. I have several magazines that I should just donate to someone but I really love looking through all my patterns.. I look through all my Ravelry patterns more often because they are easiest to access.. I bought a book and it went into my Ravelry library.. try looking in there its worth a try. 
Oh I also have vintage books.. they say their vintage because they are from the 70's... It hard to think of those years as vintage LOL but there are some fun patterns that I think I could make some day.. And what do I do when I want to make something new.. I do a internet search.. look for more patterns.. I guess I am a pattern hoarder too..


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Talking of Vintage Patterns, I still have my Grandmothers stash of patterns and many of those date back to the 40s and some even earlier (these are kept in polythene envelopes as they are now a little fragile! But I have photocopied them and turned them into PDF files so my daughters can access them) The designs contained within are still so charming and adorable! Ahhh those were the days!!!!


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

I recently decided to organize all the patterns I print out - I know I have at least two rheems of paper. But I got them in hugh notebooks - now I at least have an idea where I can find a pattern. This doesn't include all I've saved on computer.


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Well...I've gone and done it again...went into charity shop and found a stitchcraft magazine dated July 1971. Its got the most beautiful lacy matinee coat in it. I've got to knit it, just need to find someone to knit it for


----------



## luvs2knit50 (Feb 1, 2013)

I have my own, my mother's AND my grandmother's!! It's hereditery!!


----------



## Whalestooth (Nov 25, 2012)

Your not alone. I would have tp do nothing but for about 100 years to use most of my patterns


----------



## MommaHope (May 6, 2012)

Oh, girlfriend....It is out of control.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i finally made a rule for myself, i will not purchase a pattern or book unless i plan to use it immediately. thats not to say i don't print loads of free ones. like you, there is no way i will ever be able to use what i already have, but, there are some things you just can't resist. happy knitting


----------



## cuscus (May 5, 2012)

I am the same way patterns everywhere books and sheets. Can't seem to accomplish anything though. Would any of you have patterns to crochet stuff for a barbie doll or know where I can find some?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

My son gave me a 1 terabite external hard drive just to store patterns on, I won't admit how little room is left on it. Have to purchase another in case he decides to do some checking up on me, LOL. I won't say how many books and magazines I have, but I do subscribe to 5 knitting mags. :roll:


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I did the same thing only I am presently up to 8 - 3" notebooks! However, I'm 71 so I've probably been at it longer then you.


jgarrett28 said:


> I had all kinds of magazines I saved .I was running out of room. So I cut the patterns out, I really liked and put those in sleeve protectors and put those in a notebook. Cause sometimes there was only one thing in the magazine I liked. I am up to 3 big notebooks.


----------



## JoAnn Larsen (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes, of course!


----------



## marge degenholtz (Feb 28, 2012)

of course...one is more beautiful than the next! unfortunately the gcs are growing faster than I can knit...


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

and I guess you will only use one or two of them


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> When I first received a lot of very very old photos from my mother, I checked to see what was recommended about scanning and saving them. The archive experts recommend that very important material be saved on as many different types of media as possible. When a new one comes along, make a copy on that as well. That way, for example, when the old floppy disks became obsolete, your important documents wouldn't be locked up in them, leaving you no way to retrieve them.
> 
> I don't go this far with my knitting and other patterns, but I do keep 1 copy on my computer's hard drive and another copy either on a CD or flash drive.


This is VERY useful information. I've been on computers since pre-DOS days. That's a lot of years, but I still am way too casual about relying on my PC. I only had the one huge loss over twenty years ago. I hope it's not like we used to say about earth quakes and fires in California---the farther away you get from the last bad one, the closer you are to the next.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

jgarrett28 said:


> I had all kinds of magazines I saved .I was running out of room. So I cut the patterns out, I really liked and put those in sleeve protectors and put those in a notebook. Cause sometimes there was only one thing in the magazine I liked. I am up to 3 big notebooks.


oh yes I am doing the same I think I have a dozen books by now. LOL


----------



## margywitten (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a file cabinet full and adding all the time. One of my favorite sources is antique stores for old crochet and knitting patterns. Needles too.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Parrishththgt said:


> Funny I have spent the last two days going through old books and magazines. I have decided I never do the crochet patterns with written instructions so I am sorting those out and only saving the 200 or so International chart type pattern books. (ie: Magic Crochet, Chrochet Monthly, Decorative Crochet) So now I have STACKS of patterns to get rid of....Every McCalls Christmas Knit and Crochet for the last 30 years! Plus MANY other magazines I have collected over the years like Hooked on Crochet. I even have old WorkBasket copies back to 1948 that belonged to my grandmother! Anybody need anything??????????? I'm going to see if my local library would like some for a sale but I fear I may be the only compulsive crochet pattern purchaser in town. os
> 
> 
> Chewuch said:
> ...


"AND THE WINNER IN THE ORGANIZATIONAL CATEGORY IS-----PARRISHTHTHGT!!!!!" YAYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

br54999 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but
> ...


Yes do that. My computer got hacked ( I just want to strangle these idiots who have nothing better to do than to be hacking people's computers) and I lost everything.


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

Yah think???????????????????


Norma B. said:


> Parrishththgt said:
> 
> 
> > Funny I have spent the last two days going through old books and magazines. I have decided I never do the crochet patterns with written instructions so I am sorting those out and only saving the 200 or so International chart type pattern books. (ie: Magic Crochet, Chrochet Monthly, Decorative Crochet) So now I have STACKS of patterns to get rid of....Every McCalls Christmas Knit and Crochet for the last 30 years! Plus MANY other magazines I have collected over the years like Hooked on Crochet. I even have old WorkBasket copies back to 1948 that belonged to my grandmother! Anybody need anything??????????? I'm going to see if my local library would like some for a sale but I fear I may be the only compulsive crochet pattern purchaser in town. os
> ...


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

bethv61 said:


> Me too! I have to find a better way to organize them too. I have a section for crocheting and one for knitting but there's got to be an easier way! Any ideas?


Separate folders for Knit and Crochet...each organized into the type of pattern (sweaters, baby items, hats, scarves, etc.) and even in alphabetical order under each category. Whew! I don't think I could be motivated to do that myself.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Chewuch said:


> Ok ladies. We've all talked about our stash, how we hide yarn, how compulsive our buying is....
> BUT....what about patterns? Seems like I have books and books of patterns and bookmark patterns online just in case I ever want to make this or that.
> I'd truly have to live to be 320 years old to knit all the patterns I have.
> Anyone else?


This subject has been posted before - most of us are guilty of 
this also.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Chewuch said:


> Ok ladies. We've all talked about our stash, how we hide yarn, how compulsive our buying is....
> BUT....what about patterns? Seems like I have books and books of patterns and bookmark patterns online just in case I ever want to make this or that.
> I'd truly have to live to be 320 years old to knit all the patterns I have.
> Anyone else?


Me too and I keep adding more daily


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

Speaking of backups, there's probably other stuff you don't want to lose. Like all your tax files & pictures. Costco has backup drives you just plug in & set to continuous backup.
If something goes bad, you have everything, right up to date. Not all that expensive. I think I paid about $100 for 3 Terabytes. Which is overkill but it was on sale.


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

I always do the same pattern but with different textured wool


----------



## mtnchild (Aug 23, 2011)

morningstar said:


> bethv61 said:
> 
> 
> > Me too! I have to find a better way to organize them too. I have a section for crocheting and one for knitting but there's got to be an easier way! Any ideas?
> ...


I have separate folders both on the computer in Word, and in the notebooks - I need more notebooks - Goodwill here I come!!
Yvette


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but
> disaster I did a bad thing and somehow wiped out *ALL* my purchased and saved computer patterns. I am just sick about it......


I feel your pain only for me it was all the pictures of my gran dkids as babies that I had on my email. The provider erased them all to solve a problem on their end, Bummer! And yes, I have more patterns than I will ever use and still collect more!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Chewuch said:


> Ok ladies. We've all talked about our stash, how we hide yarn, how compulsive our buying is....
> BUT....what about patterns? Seems like I have books and books of patterns and bookmark patterns online just in case I ever want to make this or that.
> I'd truly have to live to be 320 years old to knit all the patterns I have.
> Anyone else?


Me too but I have taken to downloading or printing to PDF so I can store on the computer....much easier to find and do not need to have lots of room!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I have a very extensive library, myself, but considering that most public libraries have, at best, minimal collections of pattern books, I find that having my own reference books is necessary. As for what's downloaded, well, I keep those burned to CDs sooner or later or download them to a thumb drive.

And, yes, I do go through all of them periodically. I'm currently researching my lace books for patterns for a tablecloth for my younger sister who is finally getting married, evenutally. At 56 she needs to set a date soon <G>.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't have too many magazines or books--a few. But, boy have I downloaded and printed patterns from the internet. I feel like a glutton. I'll never have live long enough to make half of them. But, oh they are so beautiful and I sure wish I could.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have Bankers boxes FILLED to the bursting with patterns. Since I no longer do much crocheting, they all (crochet patterns) went to my daughter during a recent visited; where, too, a great deal of my stash was given over.

I make hard copies of all patterns. I don't trust this machine to 'save' everything. Also, they are all backed up on a flash drive!


----------



## Jackie C (Aug 13, 2012)

No I feel better people just like me!


----------



## Jackie C (Aug 13, 2012)

Meant to say NOW I feel better


----------



## Kiwiknitter (Aug 27, 2011)

Me too thinking of making a resolution no more patterns until I have looked at the ones I have - may never get to knit again lol


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

My name is Terry Lynn and I am a hoarder. I have kniiting & crochet books. bags of yarns, mostly when Smileys have their yearly sale. OMG I have sewing patterns. 2 sewing machines, 2 sergers, countless patterns. I just recently went to the LYS and brought sock yarn. I just need 1 new crochet hook that is a size U. also print the free patterns. I need to organize not now but right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

Same, here. I like having patterns just to look at.


----------



## SGreen-Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2012)

Well if you don't save patterns/books how can we justify buying the wool (ha ha)

I have tons of books and patterns and always looking for more even have some of my moms 

I just love knitting

Happy knitting


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I am so guilty of that.


----------



## kwgold (Mar 11, 2011)

My husband and I recently made the decision to downsize, going from a 5 bedroom house in the suburbs to a 2 bedroom condo in SF. And what was I MOST concerned about being able to accommodate, after 26 years in one house????? My yarn stash and patterns!!!! I had to get rid of (both sell and donate) a great deal of stuff, including years of fabric collecting, quilt books and supplies, etc., but I did manage to organize and store all of the best things among my stashes.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh Dreamweaver, I am so sorry that you lost all your patterns on your computer. I always make a copy of a pattern as well as saving it to my computer. I also have notebooks full of patterns.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

dialfred said:


> Speaking of backups, there's probably other stuff you don't want to lose. Like all your tax files & pictures. Costco has backup drives you just plug in & set to continuous backup.
> If something goes bad, you have everything, right up to date. Not all that expensive. I think I paid about $100 for 3 Terabytes. Which is overkill but it was on sale.


I must look for this because I'm having trouble backing up on disks. Thanks for the info.


----------



## FarmerJo (Feb 11, 2013)

I too plan to live to the same age. I collected magazine articles for 20 years, then put them in 7 binders. I let my family talk me into scanning them to computer disks. Naturally, after getting rid of the originals, the CDs failed. Now I copy anything I like online and save it to an external drive. I really need to spend more time crafting and less time saving.


----------



## thebebe (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but 
disaster I did a bad thing and somehow wiped out ALL my purchased and saved computer patterns. I am just sick about it......



Oh, no. What a terrible thing to happen. Have you checked in your recycle bin? Maybe you can restore from there. Also, do a search for the file. It may be somewhere hiding and you can find it with a search. Just hoping this might help.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I think 320 years would not be enough! :lol:


----------



## Sudie (Mar 31, 2011)

Welcome to the "Club"!!! I have notebooks full of ones I have printed plus a box full next to my desk that I have printed. I can't even to begin to tell you how many magazines I have. The magazines have taken over one corner of my living room. My next project is to photocopy the ones in the magazines I want. Then I will donate the magazines to the local senior centers.


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

I have an external 'e-book' I put my downloaded patterns and mags, etc.
But have patterns printed and taken out of mags in sleeve protecters as well all over the place, as well as whole magazines everywhere - really do need to go through those, but it is such a job and a bit daunting to say the least.


br54999 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but
> ...


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I have to save a pattern I like 'just in case'. I would have to knit/crochet 24/7 and I still probably wouldn't be able to do them all.


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh dear -  Are you sure they aren't somewhere on your computer- check your recycle bin.


Dreamweaver said:


> Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but
> disaster I did a bad thing and somehow wiped out *ALL* my purchased and saved computer patterns. I am just sick about it......


----------



## 12linda (Dec 2, 2011)

I am afraid I wouldn't live that long ha ha 
I had to scale down mine to my most favorite ones and I tell every body where to get it if I can


----------



## 12linda (Dec 2, 2011)

me to


----------



## hawaiilise (Jun 12, 2011)

I have 5 binders and still find interesting patterns on line that I print out, one day I will give them all away, make someone happy........


----------



## balston (May 28, 2011)

LOL, I have 5 of the large 3-in binders full of patterns, working on #6 and 7. Can't get rid of em, even though I know I won't be able to make them all. But doesn't it feel good to know you have plenty just in case? :lol:


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

simplyelizabeth said:


> I have them stashed everywhere, too! And the funny thing is, I really don't go back very often to look at what I have. I'm beginning to think that I shouldn't have collected so much yarn...as I seem to want something different than what I have when I go to make something! Crazy....but I can't stop!!!


Same here. If I am looking for a pattern I go to Ravelry or another website, not the mountains of pattern and books in my room.


----------



## DuelingNeedles (Feb 2, 2013)

i have 2 words to describe myself ... paper addict


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but
> disaster I did a bad thing and somehow wiped out *ALL* my purchased and saved computer patterns. I am just sick about it......


That's why I save it all on a flash drive. You must be so upset.


----------



## puchy (Oct 31, 2012)

I need pattern of sweater top down for lady, send me please


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Yep!! I think there's an awful lot of us that do the same. lol


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but
> disaster I did a bad thing and somehow wiped out *ALL* my purchased and saved computer patterns. I am just sick about it......


You have my sympathies! My entire profile was wiped out just a month or so back and I lost everything as well, including business and personal files that I hadn't backed up (my fault for that! ) recently. All my patterns and pictures, recipes and documents, gone in a blink. I sat and cried! Now I'm in the process of trying to get some of the things back from family and friends. Slow going, but fortunately, I do have plenty of paper copies of some things to work from, including patterns.   :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: Very slow going!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

puchy said:


> I need pattern of sweater top down for lady, send me please


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&query=top%20down%20sweater%20for%20ladies&availability=free&sort=best&page=1&view=captioned_thumbs

here are lots from Ravelry


----------



## kathryn64 (Mar 11, 2011)

i don't look at them as hoarding but saving them for inspiration. Techniques from one pattern might help with another. I save all of mine to an external hard drive, but it is best to double back them up periodically onto a thumb drive, the cloud or disk. Then put away from your house in a safe deposit box or give to another family member for storage. We lost everything in the San Bruno fire and if only I had saved photos and such outside of my house, I would still have them.I save now to a thumb drive which I have my son store at his house and we trade my drives when we see each other so I can update them.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

jgarrett28 said:


> I had all kinds of magazines I saved .I was running out of room. So I cut the patterns out, I really liked and put those in sleeve protectors and put those in a notebook. Cause sometimes there was only one thing in the magazine I liked. I am up to 3 big notebooks.


That's a great idea. I need to do that and also quit buying magazines when I only like one pattern as well. I am guilty of all of the above: stash, hiding, compulsive buying, and coping, printing, hoarding patterns everyday. I don't know how to stop.


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

Oh yah! I hear ya! More than I will ever use even if I could knit one a week.....


----------



## knittingtheresa (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh my YES! Pattern books, magazines, downloads on my laptop and my iPad and my iPhone and a big big binder full of printed patterns! 320? I'd have to live forever to knit all these patterns! I just can't help myself! &#128515; You're in good company here.


----------



## hawaiilise (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah..........know the feeling ..........still, when I want a specific pattern and remember exactly where I put it, can u believe it ............cant find it LOL


----------



## hawaiilise (Jun 12, 2011)

Happy i'm not the only one


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

I think I can double your age ha ha. I keep saying I have enough but, still look and print ect. There are still loads to get as I just need a certain one ;-) 


Dreamweaver, I wish you lived closer and I could help you. Hope you manage to get them back. If you don't, just get in contact and you can have some of mine, just ask hun. :thumbup: 


Pam


----------



## hawaiilise (Jun 12, 2011)

So sorry for you


----------



## greatgranny5 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes I have and still do. I think my date would pass yours with patterns and yarn..I have binders, the office kind, full of patterns in plastic sleeves. I keep telling myself that I am only 1 person, but that doesn't do anything. greatgranny5


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

jgarrett28 said:


> I had all kinds of magazines I saved .I was running out of room. So I cut the patterns out, I really liked and put those in sleeve protectors and put those in a notebook. Cause sometimes there was only one thing in the magazine I liked. I am up to 3 big notebooks.


 I scan patterns from magazines. Soon I will transfer my
docs to a disc.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

You should transfer your patterns either to a stick or in your Reader if you own one, or both and you will have a back up.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

puchy said:


> I need pattern of sweater top down for lady, send me please


Go to http//www.knittingpureandsimple.com and you will find all kind of sweaters that you can knit from the top down. These are not free patterns but not very expensive. I have knitted some of them and they fit well.

g


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh dear, made a mistake of the web address for Knitting Pure and Simple. Here it is again:
http://www.knittingpureandsimple.com Sorry about that.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

But of course! And the bad (?) thing is I have noticed that I have bookmarked the same site more than once!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but
> disaster I did a bad thing and somehow wiped out *ALL* my purchased and saved computer patterns. I am just sick about it......


I lost a bunch too, when my computer died.


----------



## grandmajanie (Jun 19, 2011)

As much as I knit and I still make mistakes. Mostly in front of the TV, but here comes the stupid question. What is a lifeline??? I maybe could have used it many times.


----------



## benny's mom (Feb 24, 2013)

I also have saved a lot of patterns, but find that my tastes have changed over the years, and I know that most of the saved patterns will never be knit by me. I should go through them and purge---could probably get rid of 2/3 of my binders.


----------



## RICHMONDKNITTER (Mar 28, 2011)

I had been printing patterns and collected two binders full. Then my computer savvy daughter showed her technologically challenged mother how to save them to a file! Who knew?


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

I second that statement


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

You are an official member os the club. Nice to know there are so many members.
Unfortunately Mother Nature gave me an unwated gift, LIGHTNING, which struck my roof, causing monsoon rains to come in, and of course the domino effect happened, ceilings and walls collapsed, an indoor swimming pool appeared and just about everything connected to my various crafts was lost, so now I have to start from scratch, as my computer and all of the other electronics bit the dust. But persistence shall prevail and I will once again start my collection.


----------



## RICHMONDKNITTER (Mar 28, 2011)

How awful. You must have been devastated.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Me too! Don't forget k/c books/magazines. Had to "wean" myself off of buying these for awhile.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep!!! You are not alone :-D


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Yup..... I label them under the title.... inspiration.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

OMG! I love patterns. I have more sewing patterns than knitting patterns on the shelves, but my pc would run so much better if I did not have all it's space filled with knitting and crochet patterns and books.


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

I didn't know what I was called-hmm a pattern hoarder. 
Laurelk in S.CA


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

Right in there with you ladies!! Think I better transfer to our exterior hard drive or the memory stick. Sorry Dreamweaver, my heart aches for you, so sad....


----------



## Luvstakwilt (Jan 16, 2011)

Ok folks, Since you are all admitting to an over abundance of patterns, does anyone have a cute Easter hat patterna for a 15 month old? I hope so for I'd love to give them her dress with a hat.

luvstakwilt


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

Far more patterns than yarn.....


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh, ladies, you are not alone. 
I have separate loose leaf notebooks for hats, kids sweaters, womens sweaters, socks, etc. Plus a folder in my documents on the PC with patterns and techniques like short rows, buttonholes, etc, plus folders in my two e-mail accounts with information from this forum, Knitting Daily, etc. that I copy and paste into e-mails to myself so I can save them. The ones on e-mail are easiest to find, then the ones in my documents if I do the "save as" alphabetically the way I expect to look for the patterns. I don't remember if I saved patterns on Ravelry, I have to go back and check.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh boy that's me! I told my husband if I lived to be a thousand I couldn't make every pattern that I have. It's fun anyway.


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

I have books of patterns and patterns I found online and printed out and an External Hard Drive loaded with patterns and 4 Memory Sticks loaded with patterns. So glad I bought the External Hard Drive I would be sad if I lost my patterns.

Dreamweaver so sorry you lost your patterns. External Hard Drives are not expensive. You can get them for under $100. I think I paid around $60.00 for the one I have and it can hold 500 gigabytes.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

guilty!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

I have the same sickness and just don't seem to be able to stop. I must have thousands of patterns The worst part of the whole thing is that when I go to make a given items, whos pattern I have carefully saved. I have no idea where it is. I think we are all a little sick.

elaine ohs


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

I save magazines, copy patterns, download patterns. It's just insane. But I do look through them periodically. Just yesterday I found two sweaters I want to make, and I actually have the handspun to make one of them.


----------



## zina (Jun 27, 2012)

I collect alot of patterns in mast variety some of my knitting books date back to WWII I like seeinghow big some of the magazines use to be as well and how cheap


----------



## jojoscat (Feb 28, 2012)

same here,,,,I would have to live forever to make every pattern i collected


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

Wha'? patterns, did you say patterns? I not only have them in glassines, I have them in binders, in memory sticks, outside drives, etc., I have them loose if I am working on them. There are patterns everywhere. Yes, more like 400 years for me to do them all!!!!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Absolutely! but I will not call it hoarding, lol. It is my passion and collection.


----------



## redpebbles (Jan 21, 2013)

Absolutely!! I have multiple, multiple, multiple pdf files as well as books and magazines all over the place. I'm beginning to think my my family may put me on one of those "hoarders reality tv shows"


----------



## Cathy60 (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh yeah, I have big 3 ring binders full of patterns for afghans, dishcloths, towels, washcloths, shawls, scarves, hats, fingerless gloves, toys, pets, any and all types of baby items and any other household knitted item. This is besides the books and magazines I have. Most is gotten at JoAnn's where you can use the coupons for them.
Oh forgot the ones downloaded on my computer, drives and stored on Ravelry.......oops.


----------



## LissaAnne (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh, goodness, yes! I have printed out tons of patterns, and have them in about 6 binders...I have books, leaflets, I have patterns saved in my 'library' on Ravelry, and patterns saved on my computer, and I really think its a sickness... lol!


----------



## zina (Jun 27, 2012)

My daughter keeps threatening me that she is going to throw mine all out they aretaking up that much space


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

oh yes, I have tons of patterns for all sorts of different things and crafts but I save them all onto discs then I will never run out of space on the pc or room at home. I will at some time go through them and put into proper order but that is another day LOL

Sheila


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

yep fully agree ......had a clean out a little while ago but note they building up again as the printer been busy lol


----------



## pamfm (May 5, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but
> disaster I did a bad thing and somehow wiped out *ALL* my purchased and saved computer patterns. I am just sick about it......


Oh you poor thing, I really feel for you. Do you remember any you had? Maybe some of us have them saved too and could share.


----------



## palinesaunt (Dec 10, 2012)

This may be the post I need
Im looking for a pattern of a mans jumper, it has a pattern of venitian blind and between the slats is the silohouette of a woman. It was knitted in 8 ply and I cant remember the brand of wool.it was approx 30 years ago. It was a set in sleeve.Maybe someone has something simulars in their pattern stash.


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

Sometimes if you go to your account on the sites where you made the purchase there is a way to pull up the list of what you bought. Some of them will let you download the patterns in your account numerous times. It's worth a try! I usually print out any pattern I really want to try. And it never hurts to have several versions of one item so that you can pick and choose what you want to do and how you want to do it.


----------



## Thea (Sep 1, 2012)

Guilty as charged! I have piles of books; and boxes of loose patterns; patterns saved on the pc; saved on my laptop and on a stick. 
I'm definitely a pattern addict.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I have to go find a darling sweater pattern in my collection that I can not find any where on the net any more for American girl,s. So we are the keepers of these gems.


----------



## sandys217 (Dec 16, 2012)

Definitely, you're not alone. It's part of the pleasure really. Just not enough hours in the day to try them all . Enjoy!


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

grandmajanie said:


> As much as I knit and I still make mistakes. Mostly in front of the TV, but here comes the stupid question. What is a lifeline??? I maybe could have used it many times.


Lifeline:


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

I listened to the You Tube and it is good and could help you good luck


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I am in that club.


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

oh really


----------



## Estelle (Jun 30, 2011)

I've come to the conclusion that no matter what nationality you are , there are two types of person. The first is really interesting and consumed with abiding passions- no not the romantic kind but always wanting to be creative; seeking out new ideas; expressing themselves; learning from any source and constantly developing . These are the hoarders and collectors who are stimulated by all around them.
The second type in my humble opinion are worthy and admirable in many ways but so boring. They don't collect things; have no consuming interests and their houses are sterile without a book or item out of line. Their houses look beautiful as show places; you can eat your food off the floor and they die with shame if anything is out of place. This is called minimalism and it's not for me. I prefer the clutter of things happening around me and a "lived in" house.


----------



## balston (May 28, 2011)

Estelle, I love and agree with your philosphy. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Estelle said:


> I've come to the conclusion that no matter what nationality you are , there are two types of person. The first is really interesting and consumed with abiding passions- no not the romantic kind but always wanting to be creative; seeking out new ideas; expressing themselves; learning from any source and constantly developing . These are the hoarders and collectors who are stimulated by all around them.
> The second type in my humble opinion are worthy and admirable in many ways but so boring. They don't collect things; have no consuming interests and their houses are sterile without a book or item out of line. Their houses look beautiful as show places; you can eat your food off the floor and they die with shame if anything is out of place. This is called minimalism and it's not for me. I prefer the clutter of things happening around me and a "lived in" house.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmajanie (Jun 19, 2011)

sewknitbeadgrandma said:


> grandmajanie said:
> 
> 
> > As much as I knit and I still make mistakes. Mostly in front of the TV, but here comes the stupid question. What is a lifeline??? I maybe could have used it many times.
> ...


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

If the pattern is very intricate I put a lifeline in after every completed pattern repeat. That way you know that at that point there is no problem. Not using a lifeline leaves you open to frogging beyond the point where the problem is. When working a very lacy pattern I always use a lifeline. I find myself getting interupted often so if I set my work down I know where things are fine without spending time counting rows. Comes in handy when the grandchildren play with your row counter or the dog grabs your project and runs through the house.


----------



## Jackie C (Aug 13, 2012)

You are so right!


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

ha ha


----------



## dempseyleigh (Jun 23, 2011)

yes, me too


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Terrible disaster to lose all those patterns, Dreamweaver!!
I am feeling your loss!!
Yes, I am one of those, too---have SO many patterns that I have saved, magazines, books, etc. with all kinds of patterns. Can't resist another one that I MAY be able to make some day!!! LOL


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi, sewknitbeadgrandma, thank you so much for the youtube reference to lifelines. I'll pass the information on to my knitting group. I like to knit cobweb lace patterns and think lifelines would be very useful for those unplanned errors that occur now and then! Thanks again. x :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## robsdolls (Apr 16, 2011)

I do the same thing. I'm so afraid of losing the patterns on the computer, or forgetting that they are there, so I print them them out. But between them and all my magazines, I'm really running out of room. I keep saying I'm going to get more organized, and clean some of them out, but its not happening. At leat not yet.


----------



## grandmajanie (Jun 19, 2011)

ksfsimkins said:


> If the pattern is very intricate I put a lifeline in after every completed pattern repeat. That way you know that at that point there is no problem. Not using a lifeline leaves you open to frogging beyond the point where the problem is. When working a very lacy pattern I always use a lifeline. I find myself getting interupted often so if I set my work down I know where things are fine without spending time counting rows. Comes in handy when the grandchildren play with your row counter or the dog grabs your project and runs through the house.


Now I understand. I have been working on a top down baby sweater with a lacy yoke. I sure could have used a lifeline then. Thank you for the very clear explanation. Janie


----------



## grandmajanie (Jun 19, 2011)

I have the binders for my printed out patterns like most knitters do, but I have been going through the ones saved on my computer and some of them I look at and wonder what in the world I was thinking to save that, so I deleted those. These were patterns I had saved years ago. Has this happened to anyone else? Maybe my taste in patterns has changed over the years!


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

time for you to throw some stuff away you wont miss it


----------



## NanaMichelleW (Feb 26, 2013)

Going through some books, I found some my grand mom and mom gave me from the 70's and 80's. could not believe the styles back then. What a hoot.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I make copies of patterns and file them (loosely) by category.
You never know when you may be able to use a pattern.
Nothing succeeds like excess where patterns are concerned!


----------



## hawaiilise (Jun 12, 2011)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> You should transfer your patterns either to a stick or in your Reader if you own one, or both and you will have a back up.


Good idea, now I have to figure out how........lol


----------



## Aknotty-knitter (Dec 2, 2012)

Chewuch said:


> Ok ladies. We've all talked about our stash, how we hide yarn, how compulsive our buying is....
> BUT....what about patterns? Seems like I have books and books of patterns and bookmark patterns online just in case I ever want to make this or that.
> I'd truly have to live to be 320 years old to knit all the patterns I have.
> Anyone else?


Oh, this thread makes me feel so relieved! I thought it was just me!! It's an addiction ... I have collected recipes in the same way ... However, collecting patterns isn't as expensive as a yarn stash!! My stash is fairly modest ....


----------



## Aknotty-knitter (Dec 2, 2012)

grandmajanie said:


> I have the binders for my printed out patterns like most knitters do, but I have been going through the ones saved on my computer and some of them I look at and wonder what in the world I was thinking to save that, so I deleted those. These were patterns I had saved years ago. Has this happened to anyone else? Maybe my taste in patterns has changed over the years!


I have done the same thing. Yes, I think our tastes change and as I have become a better knitter my interest in projects has changed. Also, I have favorite "go to" patterns for gifts. So how many more patterns do I really need for baby blankets, hats, booties etc???


----------



## Aknotty-knitter (Dec 2, 2012)

ksfsimkins said:


> If the pattern is very intricate I put a lifeline in after every completed pattern repeat. That way you know that at that point there is no problem. Not using a lifeline leaves you open to frogging beyond the point where the problem is. When working a very lacy pattern I always use a lifeline. I find myself getting interupted often so if I set my work down I know where things are fine without spending time counting rows. Comes in handy when the grandchildren play with your row counter or the dog grabs your project and runs through the house.


I totally agree!!! Love your examples ... oh so true!!!


----------



## Aknotty-knitter (Dec 2, 2012)

sandys217 said:


> Definitely, you're not alone. It's part of the pleasure really. Just not enough hours in the day to try them all . Enjoy!


Especially when KP and Rav are so enticing and are such time suckers!  Anyone know how to be on the computer and knit at the same time??? I need another set of hands!!! ;-)


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

That's the same thing I do. I love that system.llbinders and plastic sleeves. But I'm going to go and buy a few more binders and plastic sleeves so that when I print all my patterns that are on my computer and get them organized. Hopefully before I die :mrgreen:


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

I agree that over time our tastes in styles can change but fundamentally our tastes stay pretty much the same. I have collected patterns for years. I get giddy when I find a vintage pattern. It is almost a window into a different time and mindset. You can see not only cultural differences but changes with ties to the history of the day. Knitting helped the men on our battlefields keep warm and connected to the loved ones at home. I especially love the patterns that were printed during the WWII time period. They reflect so many emotions of the time. Rosie the Riverter that worked in the factories to produce the weapons and planes that would help their men win the war. I can see her relaxing at home after a hard day knitting something for her husband or other loved one that was at war. I can see her knitting her stockings since they did not have nylon stockings until after the war and silk stickings were usually out of the range of the average budget. I see patterns for women who created layettes for much anticipated babies. ( Did you know that many of the babies born after the war had baby clothes lovingly made by their mothers and grandmothers out of the silk parachutes that their airmen husbands and sons brought home after the war. Many of them were gorgeous! Styles may change but they all evoke memories of times, people and events. My favorite pattern presently lost in my boxes of stuff is a gorgeous man's pullover in subtle tons of heathery blues, greens and browns. The style is of an old antique globe of the earth. I will knit that sweater someday... I just have to find the pattern. And it is from the early 1970's. I love my stash!


----------



## Aknotty-knitter (Dec 2, 2012)

ksfsimkins .... very interesting  
I hope you find the pattern you're looking for!!


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

ksfsimkins said:


> I agree that over time our tastes in styles can change but fundamentally our tastes stay pretty much the same. I have collected patterns for years. I get giddy when I find a vintage pattern. It is almost a window into a different time and mindset. You can see not only cultural differences but changes with ties to the history of the day. Knitting helped the men on our battlefields keep warm and connected to the loved ones at home. I especially love the patterns that were printed during the WWII time period. They reflect so many emotions of the time. Rosie the Riverter that worked in the factories to produce the weapons and planes that would help their men win the war. I can see her relaxing at home after a hard day knitting something for her husband or other loved one that was at war. I can see her knitting her stockings since they did not have nylon stockings until after the war and silk stickings were usually out of the range of the average budget. I see patterns for women who created layettes for much anticipated babies. ( Did you know that many of the babies born after the war had baby clothes lovingly made by their mothers and grandmothers out of the silk parachutes that their airmen husbands and sons brought home after the war. Many of them were gorgeous! Styles may change but they all evoke memories of times, people and events. My favorite pattern presently lost in my boxes of stuff is a gorgeous man's pullover in subtle tons of heathery blues, greens and browns. The style is of an old antique globe of the earth. I will knit that sweater someday... I just have to find the pattern. And it is from the early 1970's. I love my stash!


I think the attutude during/post war was 'waste not want not'. I recently picked up a door fringe curtain from my local charity shop.for £2.20. The fringe is the whole door length. Once I have my current 3 WIPs finished I will be looking at how i could knit something from it. May not be suitable for clothing but would make a nice bag or even another needle roll i am become desperate for


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

that sounds like a good idea


----------



## benny's mom (Feb 24, 2013)

Aknotty-knitter said:


> grandmajanie said:
> 
> 
> > I have the binders for my printed out patterns like most knitters do, but I have been going through the ones saved on my computer and some of them I look at and wonder what in the world I was thinking to save that, so I deleted those. These were patterns I had saved years ago. Has this happened to anyone else? Maybe my taste in patterns has changed over the years!
> ...


Yes, my tastes have changed, too. And before I discovered Ravelry I thought I would have to save anything that I MIGHT be interested in. Now, I just go to Rav and take a look.


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

what is RAV


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

daisymay132 said:


> what is RAV


Ravelry.com, which is an on-line group of knitters, crocheters and spinners. It has thousands of patterns, groups within the group, events, a library of your pattern choices, a place where you can catalog your stash, your needles, your projects, etc.


----------



## sinead (Apr 23, 2012)

I just began to do this -- I copy them and file them in a 3-hole binder . . . as I say, I've just started to do this and, from all the letters, I can se it's gong to be just as much of a problems my yarn collection!


----------



## Downtonature (Jun 7, 2011)

I just love collecting patterns. It is just part of the fun of knitting. I just feel very addicted. Addicted to patterns is far more healthy than being addicted to nicotine or alcohol, and much more fun


----------



## Jackie C (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes! Hoarding is a good addiction!


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

there are a lot of good patterns on google


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

What a great idea! I love that and will do it. Putting them on a flash drive is so smart!


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes I forgot about google. I knit a lot of patterns from there but I have to write them down as my printer got water in it when my washing machine flooded.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Knitting Square,
You wouldn't want to LOSE anything. Some of these patterns only show up once in a lifetime, you know! lol gotta get 'em while you can.


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

I stick them somewhere safe


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Daisy,
You must be lost without your printer! Mine ran out of a couple of ink cartridges the other day while I was doing my taxes and I thought I'd go crazy!


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

well I never pay tax cos I dont work and I dont stay in any one home permanently. always moving around. No Im not lost without the printer just sad that it had such an awful ending :shock:


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

Chewuch said:


> Daisy,
> You must be lost without your printer! Mine ran out of a couple of ink cartridges the other day while I was doing my taxes and I thought I'd go crazy!


well you could stop doing your taxes


----------



## nancy eley (Apr 4, 2011)

I can totally identify with your stash! I.too. am a pattern hoarder, having my Mom's knitting book collection - dating back to the 1940's!!! 'Just can't give 'em up!!!


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Chewuch said:


> Ok ladies. We've all talked about our stash, how we hide yarn, how compulsive our buying is....
> BUT....what about patterns? Seems like I have books and books of patterns and bookmark patterns online just in case I ever want to make this or that.
> I'd truly have to live to be 320 years old to knit all the patterns I have.
> Anyone else?


And that would only be if we stopped collecting them.

:XD:


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Daisy,

NO I CAN'T! lol


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Chewuch said:


> What a great idea! I love that and will do it. Putting them on a flash drive is so smart!


The only thing about flash drives (my DD is a computer tech) is that their memory eventually degrades, which is why I tend to put them on CDs eventually.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

sinead said:


> I just began to do this -- I copy them and file them in a 3-hole binder . . . as I say, I've just started to do this and, from all the letters, I can se it's gong to be just as much of a problems my yarn collection!


Sinead,

Let me suggest that if you aren't doing it now, you should be sliding them into plastic page protectors, too. Then you don't risk the paper tearing and you can easily highlighter tape, or, as I saw one knitter say she does, use a dry erase marker on the plastic as you go.


----------



## Jackie C (Aug 13, 2012)

Daisymay, If you're near the University of Connecticut - I have a 3 year old, in perfect shape Canon PIXMA Printer for sale - $25.
The only reason I'm parting with it is because I bought a later model Canon PIXMA with "air print" so I could print from my 
I-Pad. Jackie


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Jackie C,
I was so disappointed that I couldn't print from my iPhone through my older Canon printer. I'll make a note to get the one you mentioned.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Mouse potato,

It's such a great idea to have them in plastic sleeves. Otherwise I really muck mine up!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

YUUUUUUUP!!!!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Chewuch said:


> Mouse potato,
> 
> It's such a great idea to have them in plastic sleeves. Otherwise I really muck mine up!


I know, that's one reason I started doing that. Usually I photocopy my patterns to have a working copy to cart around. Patterns can be expensive and I hate wrecking the original. I also put the ones I'm working on currently in a flexible 3 ring binder to carry around. I pick some of the 1/2" ones up when school supplies are on sale in the summer. Now is the time I'll get file boxes (tax season), too, to store patterns in. I'll make sure they can handle a Pendaflex frame and put them in folders.


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

Jackie C said:


> Daisymay, If you're near the University of Connecticut - I have a 3 year old, in perfect shape Canon PIXMA Printer for sale - $25.
> The only reason I'm parting with it is because I bought a later model Canon PIXMA with "air print" so I could print from my
> I-Pad. Jackie


thank you very much but I live in Limassol Cyprus which is in the eastern mediterannean, so I am very very far from you


----------



## peanut3917 (Jan 23, 2013)

To me it is like saving recipes, never have enough


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

peanut3917 said:


> To me it is like saving recipes, never have enough


recipes are a waste of time on me as I dont cook Fast food only


----------



## sinead (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Mousepotato, sounds like a good idea . . . off now to buy my page protectors!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have mine in 3-ring binders with plastic sleeves. Some are in a file cabinet. Some in file boxes. Oh, yes, I am a pattern hoarder. But I am an organized pattern hoarder so that makes it okay to have all these patterns right? LOL Tell my DH please.


----------



## benny's mom (Feb 24, 2013)

ramram0003 said:


> I have mine in 3-ring binders with plastic sleeves. Some are in a file cabinet. Some in file boxes. Oh, yes, I am a pattern hoarder. But I am an organized pattern hoarder so that makes it okay to have all these patterns right? LOL Tell my DH please.


Send me his email.


----------



## Aknotty-knitter (Dec 2, 2012)

ramram0003 said:


> I have mine in 3-ring binders with plastic sleeves. Some are in a file cabinet. Some in file boxes. Oh, yes, I am a pattern hoarder. But I am an organized pattern hoarder so that makes it okay to have all these patterns right? LOL Tell my DH please.


RIGHT!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh My YES..... and in several different things... cross stith, knitting, quilting,etc. etc. and the books and magazines.... but
> disaster I did a bad thing and somehow wiped out *ALL* my purchased and saved computer patterns. I am just sick about it......


Weren't they backed up on a flash drive?


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

hi everyone- I am a pattern hoarder, it started when I got my computer, I have tried to restrain myself but there is always THAT one pattern i just gotta have printed off or downloaded...there is definitly no hope for me unless my c. p. breaks down or the printer will go before it ! Excuse= I keep telling myself that this is a good addiction as i mostly use the patterns to help others, or for xmas gifts, b.days ,etc. & also good for mind therapy as i am not a busybody , so am home harming no one ! so that is my addiction story .... LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

Chewuch said:


> Ok ladies. We've all talked about our stash, how we hide yarn, how compulsive our buying is....
> BUT....what about patterns? Seems like I have books and books of patterns and bookmark patterns online just in case I ever want to make this or that.
> I'd truly have to live to be 320 years old to knit all the patterns I have.
> Anyone else?


Ditto!!!!!!

I am guilty of all that. But it would take me another 500 yrs. to even make a dent in the patterns I have.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

I am from old school. I need pattern in hand to look at to feel. Crazy but I need that. I guess that's why I have been on a 4 day hunt for the same pattern. I have asked all my friend. They are looking its a very different basketweave. Its more wider than longer. Yes its buyable. But I am 99.9 o/o sure I had a copy. The hunt still contiunes. Knitters aren't quitters


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm like that to a point. Or I have lent the pattern to my mother who is in her nineties and haven't put my name on it and all of a sudden it's hers and she says I'll get it when she passes. LOL


----------



## caroleliz (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh boy, do I. I have hundreds saved and bookmarked on various sites and 6 DVDs with scanned patterns on. I also have magazines, books and single patterns. Far too many to make, but I live in hope.


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

I was amazed to see hundreds of old knitting patterns for sale in cyprus at a market. I didnt buy any but it just shows, there are knitting patterns here


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Chewuch said:


> Ok ladies. We've all talked about our stash, how we hide yarn, how compulsive our buying is....
> BUT....what about patterns? Seems like I have books and books of patterns and bookmark patterns online just in case I ever want to make this or that.
> I'd truly have to live to be 320 years old to knit all the patterns I have.
> Anyone else?


Oh yes. But emember patterns don't spoil and you wait long enough and they'ar in style again.


----------

